# Cpc-a - required of a coder



## carolynwood (Jul 9, 2008)

I passed the AAPC CPC exam May, 2008 as an apprentice. I do not have hands on experience but have worked many years in a position which utilized similar skills as required of a coder. I live in Livonia, Michigan and would like an opportunity to grow and advance in the coding/billing field. Thank you.


----------

